# Shooting range in Germany



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Wow! I'm speechless...

Willkommen bei MSZU - Müller Schiess Zentrum Ulm | MSZU - Müller Schießzentrum Ulm


----------



## ScottChapin (Jul 7, 2010)

Ausgezeichnet! Das kann ich kaum glauben.


Can I have one in my back yard? Thanks for the link.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Wow :smt023:smt023


----------

